# Rare Old School Massive Audio CA100 High Current Cheater 2 Channel Amp



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121728641744?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

